# Winter Park in December?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's fairly early. It can range from any of the above. I've seen the area nearly 100% open to less than 50% open during that time frame. The same goes true for ANY resort in the US at that time of year. It's early. Even in the best years any resort is going to have less than 50% of their maximum snow depth for the season. That's a fact. The coverage can be there, December is generally the month that things really get going. So powder days can be plentiful, the amount of terrain open is questionable.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah--that is pretty much what i was figuring. we recently moved from Boston to Chicago, and i'm already feeling starved for the mountain life.. and its only October. 

I'm just trying to plan ahead to make sure we get quite a few days on the hill, and recetnly saw a deal for a before christmas winter park vacation that turns out to be like 189 bucks for three nights and three lift tickets for two people. that's obviously before airfare.. but still.

think its worth taking a chance here?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, we have had three seasons in a row where it was a fairly late start. So we are overdue for a good early season around here. 

A fair amount of the mountain "should" be open by then. I wouldn't expect Parsene's bowl to be open, or any of the alpine terrain for that matter. The trees can just be getting good around that time. Snow snakes lurk so beware. If you catch it during a snowy pattern, this is the time when patrol is dropping ropes on runs. So you can get a ton of fresh tracks. Winterpark is also one of the snowier spots along the Front Range. For the heavy hitting major resorts, they get the most snow. So if you are jonesin', it could be worth it.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, most of last season sucked except for the last 6 weeks. That was unusual.

December is early season but it can turn awesome in two weeks of steady snowfall. I'm thinking we're due for some snow this year after last season's suckiness. I'm ready for some snowboarding and ski biking.

I'd stay clear of the trees that early in the season. Don't expect alot of double black open then.

They just extended some ski specials into Christmas today.

And then my own takes on budget living in Winter Park.

How to get discount ski lift tickets to Winter Park Resort

Budget ski vacation in Winter Park, CO

How to Save Money at Winter Park Resort During the Ski Season

The best independent coffee shops in Winter Park, CO

Hotel Review: The Rocky Mountain Inn & Hostel in Winter Park, Colorado

The Top 3 Bars in Winter Park, Colorado for Nightlife

The Best Places to Eat Breakfast in Winter Park, Colorado


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome, thanks for the links to all of this info. will be sure to read through this stuff to help figure it all out. 

i'm planning to take advantage of one of those before christmas deals. even if the conditions arent top notch, its going to be much better than anyting in the greater chicagoland area.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

daysailer1 said:


> Well, most of last season sucked except for the last 6 weeks. That was unusual.
> 
> December is early season but it can turn awesome in two weeks of steady snowfall. I'm thinking we're due for some snow this year after last season's suckiness. I'm ready for some snowboarding and ski biking.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is great stuff daysailer! I'm thinking of doing a Denver trip for New Year's and wanted to add in a few days of riding after the Panic show (if we go). I was thinking Winterpark since it is fairly close. 

What do you know of any shuttle activity from Denver, if there is any?

Also, if no shuttle, would conditions at this time usually make a 4WD necessary?

Thanks in advance for any instruction!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Music Moves said:


> Wow, this is great stuff daysailer! I'm thinking of doing a Denver trip for New Year's and wanted to add in a few days of riding after the Panic show (if we go). I was thinking Winterpark since it is fairly close.
> 
> What do you know of any shuttle activity from Denver, if there is any?
> 
> ...


I got tired of typing the same thing over and over.....and now I earn some coin everytime someone reads them. I did put a ton of effort into those articles though.

Transport to Winter Park comes in many forms:
*
Greyhound* - runs once a day from Union Station (Denver) to Winter Park. The return bus is sometime in the evening. The schedule is on the Greyhound website. This is going to be the cheapest option.
*
Home James* - shuttle van from Denver to Winter Park. Probably going to be your most expensive option.

The train - take the *California Zephyr* from Union Station to Fraser. Only runs once each way daily. The train is kinda neat too. You can walk from the train station to several hotels in Fraser.

Berthoud Pass can be nasty or it can be fine. This is what I call easy driving..YouTube - MVI 2774 There have been times that Stanley did a massive slide and I was stuck in WP or prevented from reaching WP. I generally have the SUV in 4WD when going over Berthoud and there's more than an inch of snow on the road. 

And this is coming down from the very top of Berthoud towards WP and the conditions are beyond easy... and I had a party to get to that day. YouTube - Berthoud Pass April 7, 2010


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Frankly, your info may be confirming my decision to make this trip. Thanks you for the details. Gonna talk to my people this weekend and determine a course of action, but my nod is toward Denver and WP for New Years.

Thanks again and if we decide to head that way, let's ride...


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Music Moves said:


> Frankly, your info may be confirming my decision to make this trip. Thanks you for the details. Gonna talk to my people this weekend and determine a course of action, but my nod is toward Denver and WP for New Years.
> 
> Thanks again and if we decide to head that way, let's ride...


It's lots of fun.

Last New Year's Eve I was working on the mountain. We had about 23 people from the UK and we were doing a night cycle tour. A real blast and I got paid to do it.:thumbsup: We got tipped real well too!:thumbsup::thumbsup: After putting everything away.....there was definitely a party to go to. It lasted till 6am. Then I had to go to work again.

We'll have to go ride if I'm not working.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

So I was originally planning on attempting this the weekend of the 18th, but settled for the previous weekend for a few reasons. 

If you guys are considering this trip, and depending on where you are from, Southwest is having a crazy promotion on airfare from december 1 - december 15. You can get a round trip ticket for 120 bucks from chicago to denver. Combine that with some lodging at the iron horse resort (slopeside, 4 nights for $324 with 4 lift tickets).. and you have a crazy deal.

pretty pumped--hopefully CO gets some snow, and if not--still a good way to kick off the season.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Berthoud Pass has been closed most of today due to the weather. It's open now. They are saying a possible 2 ft outta this storm. At least a foot has fallen so far. I'll find out more tonight if people from Winter Park make it to class in Boulder tonight. It's a ski biomechanics class taught by a US Ski Team coach. Interesting insights about skiers (and why some have a hard time learning to snowboard).


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome--if they make it definitely keep us posted. I think my new part time job will be tracking snowfall in your area. haha!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

A quick report. Only one guy made it over the pass.

It rained before it started dumping up there so there is a thin layer of ice underneath everything. Around 22 inches had fallen by the time he left Winter Park yesterday around 3:30pm.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

daysailer1 said:


> It rained before it started dumping up there so there is a thin layer of ice underneath everything.


That is just fucking fantastic...


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

With all the snow that Breck got... Winter Park didn't seem to get too much?

Also, OP - a link to the deal you got at Iron Horse?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Winterpark is reporting 26" for the week. They just opened Wednesday and you have to remember they get a different weather pattern than Summit county. Usually in their favor but not always. Still, Winterpark is something like the 4th snowiest in Colorado. Looks like their snow was probably more front loaded when compared to Summit County. They got it a bit earlier.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I talked to the ski school manager on Tuesday morning. It's really sweet up there right now. I mean employees are nearly jumping up and down excited. I'll start jumping up and down when I finally move into my locker and get my new uniform pants back from uniform services. They claimed I wore out my uniform last season so I had to get a new one. I had to get the pants tailored because I have short legs.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Man.. this might turn out to be a great deal given the snow that's coming down already.

Winter Park - Fraser Valley : Reserve-Now : Innotopia

thats the link i used to book the place.. we ended up getting 4 nights and 4 lift tickets for $325 bucks with taxes included. 

God Speed--and let me know if you end up there the weekend of december 9-13. I'll be there ripping with the fiance and two other buddies.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

also, there are a number of other deals for other resorts listed directly off of the winter park website, under the deals section..

i would check that out as well.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

maybeitsjustme said:


> Hey Man.. this might turn out to be a great deal given the snow that's coming down already.
> 
> Winter Park - Fraser Valley : Reserve-Now : Innotopia
> 
> ...


I'll be up there then but I'll be working. Need a lesson??? :laugh: I'm set up for snowboards and both types of ski bikes.

During return orientation two weeks ago the CEO of Winter Park made it clear they will be continuously rolling out specials throughout the season. They could change anything from daily to weekly.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like the snow is falling--can anyone confirm who is out there? What are the conditions like?


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

maybeitsjustme said:


> Looks like the snow is falling--can anyone confirm who is out there? What are the conditions like?


I was out for some spins on Sunday. It was better than it ever got all of last season. Two feet of snow has fallen since then. Best early season snow conditions in over 10 years. Almost everything is open. Railyard and the chutes weren't open. The Jane is open. Viva La Nina. We won the lottery this year after last season's suckiness. I'll be back at lineup on Sunday.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

That is exactly what I wanted to hear. I will be there next weekend, and I am stoked. I hope it keeps falling!

Keep us posted!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

maybeitsjustme said:


> That is exactly what I wanted to hear. I will be there next weekend, and I am stoked. I hope it keeps falling!
> 
> Keep us posted!


Put a ski resort map in your freezer and keep the good juju going. Don't have one? Print out one from the internet of any Colorado resort and throw that one in. I have a stack of ones from across Colorado in my freezer. I threw in the AASI Movement Analysis Handbook in for good measure.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was up in WP last Friday; lots of new snow and it was lightly snowing almost the whole day. Mary Jane was open and there were lots of pow stashes in the edges and trees:




























LL on Saturday was all Bluebird


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

daysailer1 said:


> Put a ski resort map in your freezer and keep the good juju going. Don't have one? Print out one from the internet of any Colorado resort and throw that one in. I have a stack of ones from across Colorado in my freezer. I threw in the AASI Movement Analysis Handbook in for good measure.



HAHA! Good deal. I'm doing it when i get home from work.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

hey also--another quick question being that you are on the mountain. What is our best bet for lift tickets? Our lodging comes with 4, but we are going to need quite a few more. 

Is it best to do it in advance online, or have you seen any deals locally this time of year?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Getting them in advance is probably going to be your best deal. You can get a small discount by stopping in one of the Denver area grocery stores (King Soopers, Safeway) on the way up and buying them. Some ski shops offer the discount tickets too. For that option, probably the easiest is just getting off at the first Idaho Springs exit on your way up and go to the Safeway there. Just follow the business loop and you'll come to it on your left. You can then get back on the business loop and drive it West where it will rejoin with I70. There is a left turn by the school you can take that will get you back to 70 quicker, but if you miss it just keep on going west. It'll get you back to I70 soon enough.


----------



## JustLove (Jul 2, 2010)

I was just at WP last wknd as well. Conditions were super, I stayed in the trees mostly the whole time and it was filled with pow. I will post some pics tonight if I can remember. As far as lift tickets......

Go to Eduproject - School Community Fundraising for Colorado and purchase the coupon book for $10

Comes with Winter Park Resort Discounts! 

2 for 1 Adult Winter Park Lift Tickets (3) 
$65 All Day Adult Lift Tickets (2) 
$55 All Day Adult Lift Tickets (2) 
$45 All Day Adult Lift Tickets (2) 
20% off Ski and Ride School Child Packages 

Thank me later!!!


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Daysailer is Karen Elliot still in snowboard school?

Hope everyone on here is safe and wasn't involved in the Berthoud avalanche last weekend (didn't 1 person die?).

Some notes about WP, I love that place. A great combo of terrain and vibe. Very laid back and very rarely any lift line waits. Plus some great locals who rip.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mallrat said:


> Daysailer is Karen Elliot still in snowboard school?
> 
> Hope everyone on here is safe and wasn't involved in the Berthoud avalanche last weekend (didn't 1 person die?).
> 
> Some notes about WP, I love that place. A great combo of terrain and vibe. Very laid back and very rarely any lift line waits. Plus some great locals who rip.


No one died in the avalanche. A snowboarder was caught and swept off the cliff below Nitro chute. He suffered a broken back. A harsh price to pay for going into a dangerous spot. Mother Nature is a bitch of a teacher, she gives the test first and the lesson afterward...


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Good to hear. That place can be the most fun ever, but you better know what you are doing.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

maybeitsjustme said:


> hey also--another quick question being that you are on the mountain. What is our best bet for lift tickets? Our lodging comes with 4, but we are going to need quite a few more.
> 
> Is it best to do it in advance online, or have you seen any deals locally this time of year?


Check Liftopia as well... saved me $20/ticket on 3 one-day passes. By online, pick up at the window.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

You should talk to the food workers and lifties, find out if any of them wanna sell some of their comp passes.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

JustLove said:


> I was just at WP last wknd as well. Conditions were super, I stayed in the trees mostly the whole time and it was filled with pow. I will post some pics tonight if I can remember. As far as lift tickets......
> 
> Go to Eduproject - School Community Fundraising for Colorado and purchase the coupon book for $10
> 
> ...



This is a great tip man. The early season rate of 55 bucks beats the price for buying ahead online for sure, as does the buy one get one. 

Do you think I should order online, or have you seen these being sold at King Soopers? It says on their website that you can pick them up at Front Range King Soopers..

Thanks again!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think the deal at King Soopers is nearly that good, but then again, I don't really buy lift tickets. I'd say give one of the Denver area King Soopers customer service desk a call and ask them what they are.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey daysailer1, will you be working next wednesday? I'll be taking a days worth of Burton Learn to Ride lessons on the 15th!


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Wehave ridden here the past two days and the snow has been sick!

Where should we be going tonight? What's the best night scene around WP?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

JustLove said:


> I was just at WP last wknd as well. Conditions were super, I stayed in the trees mostly the whole time and it was filled with pow. I will post some pics tonight if I can remember. As far as lift tickets......
> 
> Go to Eduproject - School Community Fundraising for Colorado and purchase the coupon book for $10
> 
> ...


Do you or anyone know the limitations for each of those offers? Like are there restrictions for when each of those deals can be used?


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

They are listed on the website, eduproject.com.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

maybeitsjustme said:


> They are listed on the website, eduproject.com.


Website doesn't list the restrictions, but there always are some, right?


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Website doesn't list the restrictions, but there always are some, right?


Yes, there are always restrictions:

http://eduproject.com/_documents/2010/skideals-10-11.pdf


----------



## 1badls2 (Oct 25, 2010)

How long were you out at winter park? I was there on the 10-12th. Best ride was on the 11th. Good amount of snow fell on the 10th.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Ended up getting the 4by40 pass, which works perfectly for our trip. Includes 2 days @ Winter Park and 2 days @ Steamboat, all for only $199. Crazy good deal!


----------

